# The Girls And Benny



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Just some pics from our wet and muddy walk. I think my lot are at their happiest when getting mucky.




































My wee lass













































Oh no look at the colour of those feet









Dalmatians can fly btw...

















































































There is something very sweet about this photo...









My 3 altogether



















Look at what happened to Dora when we got home:


















Think they had a great time.

Thanks for looking x


----------



## ridgeback05 (Aug 5, 2008)

great pics...dogs look well happy....


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lovely pics
is Benny a bearded collie?


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Lovely pics
> is Benny a bearded collie?


Yes Benny is a beardie. He is our foster dog and he is now avilable for adoption. We are trying to find a nice quite home. Would prefer his new home to have a least one other dog for company.


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

hi,

oh wow, what a great day out they had by the look of it, briliant. all dogs were fab. hope the dog gets rehomed soon.


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2011)

Lovely pictures, looks like they had a great time


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

Wee, they had good blast. Great to see those sweet smiles of them...


----------



## portiaa (Dec 10, 2010)

Looks like they had a lovely time, they are all beautiful!


----------



## Petitepuppet (May 30, 2009)

Thanks, they all have a great love for life


----------

